# Please pray for my pidgee everyone...



## dakshang (Jun 20, 2009)

Greetings all....

This is my first posting on this forum. About 3 weeks ago, in the pouring rain I came upon a little approximately 2.5 week old pigeon out of its nest, walking around under a train overpass looking up, not aware of the cars zipping by on astoria boulevard, and in the pouring rain. 

To me, it seemed like certain death; it couldn't fly, and no parents were coming to its rescue. I therefore grabbed it, stuffed it in my shirt, and took it home. At home, I spent an hour carefully snipping off the human hair and poop it had strongly wrapped around both feet, poor thing!!! And then I gave it a warm bath and fed it baby food (the next day this was replaced by kay tee). For the next 3 weeks, I have spent all my waking hours (while not at work) with this bird, loving it, and feeding it, playing with it, etc... We had a great repoire together.

Today, I took it outside for some fresh air, as it was always afraid of my open window. The first thing it did when it saw a flock of ferals pecking at the ground, was fly over to them. And then, when they flew up into the sky, so did my youngster too!!! It just up and left with the first flock it saw! I tracked it all day in queens, followed it everywhere it went. I could always identify it by the kay tee and baby food (yellow) cement it had on it's neck and chest, combined with the lack of neck feathers. 

Every time I got near it, and talked to it the way I always would at home, it would ignore me completely. The best attention it gave me today was preening itself in my general direction, and that's about it. I guess it doesn't want the other pigeons to know it has a human friend. Ironically, it is now roosting in a little courtyard with a flock across the street from my apartment. 

So a near heart attack later, and a day of stress, the little twirp is sleeping on a railing along with 6 other birds -- all evenly spaced apart -- right across the street! At least I know where he is. 

My question is, will he survive? It's not like he was gently coerced into the outside world. He joined it bravely, wholeheartedly. The little guy is still underdeveloped, and tries hard to keep up with all the big pigees around him. I am afraid he will not know what to do about food or water. Everything has been served to him on a silver platter until today. I doubt he had a drop to drink or a bite to eat all day.....

I am so depressed....anyone know what his odds are? He is about 5 or 6 weeks old (or it might be a she actually), and still has no feathers on the front of its neck. It can fly though...kinda wobbly...but very fast nonetheless....


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*twerp/huh*



dakshang said:


> Greetings all....
> 
> This is my first posting on this forum. About 3 weeks ago, in the pouring rain I came upon a little approximately 2.5 week old pigeon out of its nest, walking around under a train overpass looking up, not aware of the cars zipping by on astoria boulevard, and in the pouring rain.
> 
> ...


at 30 days they are full grown,feathered and flying--you apparently didnot know this/when you took him/her outside,..it is possible to trap him,,before nature takes the flock off to happier hunting grounds,..or you can take solice in the fact you saved him/he does appreciate it but hand reared or not they can fly and he is probabbly checking out the girls (twerp,huh) that cracked me up!!,.i am glad he is close and you would like to keep him,,living to a ripe old age is rare for any wildlife due to the elements,diseases,and the number predator(man)/.you can rig a net/say one to cover crops from birds/.to drop on a feed site and extract the one,..just a thought,,people will think you are crazy,..but that would not detour me,..let me know ,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Hope it works out! If he can fly, he should be able to stay away from cats or dogs, but I hope he learns from the other pigeons how to find food and water. I will pray for you and your bird. -Columba livia!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so she's 5-1/2 weeks old...which is about 40 days old. Soft release is suggested between 42 and 49 days.

So (breathe slightly easier) she is right in there....a few days early maybe, but certainly not in any sort of danger zone and the odds are certainly not against her.....

Also...she took to the flock...I am assuming there are adults in that flock, so she is now their pupil....as they appear to have accepted her, and she foraged with them...and slept/rested with them. 

Lastly, in your attempt to coax her back....she decided she'd rather hang with the 'homebirds....

So, in a nutshell...congrats ! You pulled off exactly what should have been attempted. You saved the pidge's life, nursed her and made her strong enough to survive, and released her (albeit inadvertently) back into the feral life from which she came, and for which she was intended to live.

It's heart-wrenching, I know...because her welfare is now no longer under your control. All of the love and care you have given her has paid off, but there comes the time when it's all no longer in your power. But you pulled it off. And, honestly...it sounds like you sorta lucked out a little, as you skipped a few steps of a typical "soft release"....something which you should probably read about for next time  But, she seems to have had enough of the wild in her to want to go back to it.

If you like, if you can locate the flock you can feed them for a bit if you want to see her. It may also help by providing an easy food source for the first days free. But if not...if the flock looks healthy enough, then she'll be OK. Now, she may hang out in your area for a while...or maybe only for a day or two and then her adventures will take her elsewhere. 

You have given this bird a great gift...the gift to be a wild, free feral pigeon.

Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hate releasing squabbies, so I fully understand how you feel, but I think that you did a wonderful job. If she is part of a flock she will be OK...now that you have developed "pigeon conciousness" you are bound to find another pigeon that needs your help.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will say a prayer for his safety and a long happy life per your request.

Don't worry about him, he sounds like he may be just fine and I thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

sending prayers for your baby pigeon,mayhe or she be safe and happy


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

What Jaye said makes so much sense. You did a great job of getting the baby to this stage. The hardest thing having raised one is to let them go and although you would have liked to be in control of when and where, the fact this youngster took the decision itself means it has a zest for life which it will need to thrive in the wild.

It's in the ideal situation if it's amongst other adults. It will learn the next stages of survival from watching them and at the same time be protected by their presence. When possible you could provide the flock with food and hopefully you will have the chance to keep an eye out for your wayward youngster.

I can totally understand your feelings, but feel pleased it was able to find a flock to join and I will pray that it enjoys the life it most certainly wouldn't have had if you hadn't picked it up that day.

Thanks for what you did and well done. 

Janet


----------



## dakshang (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow!!! Thank you all so much (eyes welling up...).
This morning at dawn, I found the youngster on a building looking down at me from down the street while I walked to the subway (I can spot the yellow stain on it's neck a mile away). And it soared (still wobbly) around with the morning flock. It seems to be so excited about being with the big pigees all around it. After work, I found it again, still flocking around with the many pigeons in my neighborhood. I sure hope it finds water. I left birdseed on several main street corners in the epicenter of the flock's territory. Anyway, thanks again....I will try and post pictures when I can figure out how to upload stuff from my phone....


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bless your heart. I am feeling your pain, but as jameswaller said hand fed or not they loved to be pigeons. If it is possible that you could trap him until he gets a little stronger, I would do that. If not fate is in natures hands.

I hope that all works out for this youngster, and for you who have taken such wonderful care of him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a nice followup report, dakshang. If she's hangin' with the big birds, she'll find food and water.....


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Its fantastic to hear that she is accepted by the local feral flock...that is great news... 
I would continue to keep your eye out for her... to make sure she is eating/healthy and of course I have sent my prayers for her to be safe and well fed on her new found journey!


----------

